# Gabriel Died :(



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I woke up this morning to find my little gabe dead. I have no idea what could have possibly caused this. He was acting a bit odd yesterday when I came home from school - spending most of his time resting in the roots of his plants and acting all shy but he still ate so I didnt think anything of it. My last water change was 5 days ago and the cories are still doing fine :-?

RIP 

Him at his best:


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh I am SO sorry. I know he was your spoiled little Betta. =[ 

He was very gorgeous. The picture quality is great btw!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Im sorry Alex. He was a amazing fish. Was he gasping for breath at all? Were the cories acting odd as well? Maybe the co2 had something to do with it. If too much comes out it leaves the fish gasping. Did you turn it up a bit latley?


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was so pretty. RIP


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

weluvbettas said:


> Im sorry Alex. He was a amazing fish. Was he gasping for breath at all? Were the cories acting odd as well? Maybe the co2 had something to do with it. If too much comes out it leaves the fish gasping. Did you turn it up a bit latley?


No... Been using the same recepie for a few weeks now. I renewed it last week I think. I made it so it does not produce much. besides, arent bettas supposed to be able to live in oxygen depleted environments? Cories have been acting all normal as well no gasping at the surface or anything.


----------



## OliviaTree (Oct 24, 2010)

sorry for your loss


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Well I was just making sure as that can normally be the problem. If you check out the planted tank a lot of the people have been experncing deaths some one lost 30! yes 30 danios in one due to co2. Someone else lost 3 discus and there worth like 200 dollars each.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, I use a bit less yeast than what the normal formula uses since My tank's lighting is a bit on the lower side.


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

So sorry dude. How old was he?


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

oh no :[ i'm sorry. r.i.p gabriel.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I am so sorry!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

dew said:


> So sorry dude. How old was he?


Not sure. I only had him for a few months.


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

So sorry for your loss! Beautiful little guy.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry it was really gorgeous betta. Ur tank is gorgeous and all fish look happy. I hope u will have enother betta.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry.  RIP lil guy.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

That's a huge shame, especially when the cause is unknown. Sorry for your loss. RIP.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I;m so sorry for your loss.


----------

